# Welsh Presbyterian Church,Liverpool,Jan 10.



## wherever i may roam (May 21, 2010)

This is a grade 2 listed building designed by the Audsley brothers, William and George in 1865.
The pair are considered masters of Victorian design and the church is one of a number of outstanding landmarks they created in Liverpool.

Other examples of their work include the nearby Grade I-listed synagogue and the Grade II-listed Streatlam Tower, in Princes Road, and the Grade II-listed Christ Church, in Kensington.

The building, which is known as Toxteth Cathedral or the Welsh Cathedral, has had a torrid recent history, and suffered vandalism after being left vacant in the early 1990s. It was bought by the Brotherhood of the Cross and Star in 1982, which had to be taken to court by the council to recover £380,000 spent on urgent repairs.

Now the Brotherhood has agreed to sell the building for £50,000 – the amount it would cost the council in legal fees to acquire it under a compulsory purchase order.

But because an additional £19,000 is still owed to the council, it will only hand over £31,000.
The Heritage Trust For The North West and Merseyside Building Preservation Trust, both not-for-profit developers, will then buy the building for £1 due to the huge costs in renovating it.

The building is in a terrible state.
Explored with the cat.




































































































..thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2010)

Really nice piccies. Great to see some good exterior shots too.
Cheers for that, WIMR.


----------

